# 93-96 BIG BODY TRUNKS



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I LIKE THESE... ANYMORE......


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Heres the start of mine....


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

very nice anymore of your crew..... the gold one


----------



## MOSTH8ED (Dec 28, 2008)

i set this up last night in my cadi. its just tacked in for mock up.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

NICE HOMIE


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

i love that one


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

THIS ONE TOO......



















this white caddy is so sexy.....


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

i know dis is n the wrong topic but i was wondering if u can use both deep cups and reverse deep cups for the front and rear


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Jan 23 2009, 09:25 PM~12796987
> *i know dis is n the wrong topic but i was wondering if u can use both deep cups and reverse deep cups for the front and rear
> *


i have deep cups in the front and reverse deep cups in the back in my fleetwood...safer


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

why does everybody do the 2 seperate banks?(3-4 batt on each side) why is it than nobody runs them across the rear in a strait line,or something else different? granted it looks great........but everyones bubble fleet looks same when you pop trunk :yessad:


----------



## car88 (Jan 27, 2006)

Mah 9tray fleetwizzle


----------



## car88 (Jan 27, 2006)

Mah 9tray fleetwizzle




















Fallin back on dat ass


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Mar 27 2010, 07:09 PM~17019844
> *why does everybody do the 2 seperate banks?(3-4 batt on each side) why is it than nobody runs them across the rear in a strait line,or something else different? granted it looks great........but everyones bubble fleet looks same when you pop trunk :yessad:
> *


cause we still want a lil trunk space :biggrin:


----------



## car88 (Jan 27, 2006)

Mah trunk space is for a sound system ill be puttin it in soon cause once dat dr dre and snoop comez on, its a must i dance i got skillz on da switches


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Mar 27 2010, 08:09 PM~17019844
> *why does everybody do the 2 seperate banks?(3-4 batt on each side) why is it than nobody runs them across the rear in a strait line,or something else different? granted it looks great........but everyones bubble fleet looks same when you pop trunk :yessad:
> *


I got 10 cross da back  gotta make it do wat it do baby


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 19 2009, 02:05 AM~12745587
> *I LIKE THESE... ANYMORE......
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I like this one alot


----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Mar 31 2010, 06:02 AM~17052638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Miguel, that's a nice trunk!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Mar 27 2010, 10:09 PM~17019844
> *why does everybody do the 2 seperate banks?(3-4 batt on each side) why is it than nobody runs them across the rear in a strait line,or something else different? granted it looks great........but everyones bubble fleet looks same when you pop trunk :yessad:
> *


I've seen them across the back in Fleetwoods. I've also seen them run over the rear axle, which is nice. Here's mine running two banks, but setup a little differently:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by car88_@Mar 28 2010, 06:24 PM~17025662
> *Mah 9tray fleetwizzle
> 
> 
> ...


Very proud of you. Now where are the pics of yah trunkizzle?


----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 31 2010, 06:15 AM~17052646
> *Miguel, that's a nice trunk!
> *



Thx homie.


----------



## Garcia93 (Mar 28, 2010)

Q-vole i had a question about the quarter panels on the 93-96 big bodys i did 2 layers of fiberglass 8 oz cloth would that be enough or do i need more im a newbie :dunno:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

just lifted mine not done but its a start.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

nothing big just threw my original carpet kit back inside but at least it looks better than what is was........


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 29 2010, 02:12 AM~17030121
> *I got 10 cross da back  gotta make it do wat it do baby
> *


thats what im goin for


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 31 2010, 11:04 AM~17053586
> *I've seen them across the back in Fleetwoods.  I've also seen them run over the rear axle, which is nice.  Here's mine running two banks, but setup a little differently:
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i drew up a stair step shaped rack where the pumps were integrated in spots where batteries are missing-looks good on paper but i would have to angle the pumps damn steep-your shit looks cool tho,i like different


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 7 2010, 02:49 AM~17119976
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Apr 5 2010, 07:10 PM~17104304
> *yeah i drew up a stair step shaped rack where the pumps were integrated in spots where batteries are missing-looks good on paper but i would have to angle the pumps damn steep-your shit looks cool tho,i like different
> *


Thanks. I forget the precise angles now we used. :happysad:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

all set up's of HollyWood Kustoms...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
DAMN ! L!KE THAT SET-UP*
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

this car was up for sale a while ago. i think he sold it though...


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

this car's the shit, but i think the set up could've been better.


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

My homies 96 trunk.

after the 1st make over, 14 batteries









after the 2nd make over, 8 batteries


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 19 2009, 01:42 AM~12745914
> *Heres the start of mine....
> 
> 
> ...




updated pics of mine :biggrin:


----------



## STREETWERKZ (Jun 12, 2007)

^^^ that's a hard one to follow. :0 

I'll post pictures later... :happysad:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 14 2010, 09:33 PM~17194789
> *:wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Apr 10 2010, 07:25 PM~17153935
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hell no this is just too clean...


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

10 year old set up , was my daily driver so i had to make the spare fit in there with the juice / sounds


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*THATS WHAT !M TALK!NG BOUT....*


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny+Apr 10 2010, 06:20 PM~17153908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got those Pits in the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@May 5 2010, 03:05 PM~17401416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## 94CADDY (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@May 5 2010, 04:05 PM~17401416
> *
> 
> 
> ...




that is a bad ass bigbody, is there any videos of this car hopping?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Apr 10 2010, 07:20 PM~17153908
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yes he sold it i think its in NYC :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*got th!s one from the japan top!c.....*


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

3 pumps 12 batteries single gate to the front in my fleetwood......


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

> Mah 9tray fleetwizzle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS+Jan 19 2009, 01:42 AM~12745914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



another update i did earlier this year...




































:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heres something i put together in a day. we cut the car in 1 day and i brought it home and did the panel in a day also. nothing fancy just simple. 4 batteries behind the wall. so far it has been totally maintenance free.



















top half of the wall is on a hinge and is held in place with this.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2010, 06:06 PM~19170059
> *heres something i put together in a day.  we cut the car in 1 day and i brought it home and did the panel in a day also. nothing fancy just simple. 4 batteries behind the wall.  so far it has been totally maintenance free.
> 
> 
> ...



very clean and simple....love it


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

I agree


----------



## Dawg752 (Aug 16, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 6 2010, 03:16 AM~19250985
> *FOR SALE BIG BODY EURO TAIL LIGHTS
> *


Click on the link...


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

Here is mine I just finshed up


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

Here is my big body trunk done by Strictly Business Customs in Detroit


----------



## 51/50 (May 15, 2010)

What It Do? Hydraulics. Az (Valley Wide) 480.251.1582


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

VERY NICE FELLAS THANKS


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## yogis tire shop (Oct 5, 2008)

this mine with 14 batt 3 pits, 2 with super duty adex to the nose and i to the rear in atl


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*BACK TO THE TOP *


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

1000$









http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/316070-1993-big-body-cadillac-fleetwood-brougham.html​


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

Z3dr0ck said:


> Here is my big body trunk done by Strictly Business Customs in Detroit


NICE DISPLAY OF A HARD ASS CADDY.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

HERES MY CADDY TRUNK SET UP


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*wow i like that one......*


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:shh:


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Z3dr0ck said:


> Here is my big body trunk done by Strictly Business Customs in Detroit


Nice caddy. Hope you don't get a flat.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:ttt


Centillac said:


> HERES MY CADDY TRUNK SET UP


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Nice caddy. Hope you don't get a flat.


Thanks....the spare is for display only but nice try hater :thumbsdown:


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Z3dr0ck said:


> Thanks....the spare is for display only but nice try hater :thumbsdown:


Hater my ass bitch. Should have designed your trunk better.


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Hater my ass bitch. Should have designed your trunk better.


Let me see yours....until then STFU


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Z3dr0ck said:


> Let me see yours....until then STFU


Ok here we go. First of all I complamented on your cadi be saying it was nice. But you should have de signed it better. Shit you got all the roo. Its like you have a box for two 12s but no radio deck. Then you want to call me a hater. I don't hate, I TELL IT LIKE IT IS!!!. Now yes I have a big body too, but looking at yours your still rolling stock paint. Mines been repainted with pearl and pinstriped and siver leafed by Mike Lamberson (which everyone knows he ain't cheap). Daily driver on 13s. So when you spend about $7,000 in your paint, then talk. As for my rack, as soon as I'm done lifting my members car ill do mine and show you. Talking 8 batteries (centennials 1100s), chrome rack, chrome whammy tank, chrome fittings with 4 polished adex dumps, chrome hold downs, and a spare tire (not for display, but to actually use). So chumpa mi verga. E-QUE!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

attachmentid=435141&stc=1&d=1328890724


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> attachmentid=435141&stc=1&d=1328890724


That's a nice trunk setup homie.


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

anyone have carpit for the trunk for sale? pm me thanks


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

My very first set up I ever installed. In my Big Body, 97 or so. Reds Super Pump and solenoid blocks haha:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

One I did for a friend. Ugly hoses were pre-hardlines to get it working:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

MISTER ED said:


> I LIKE THESE... ANYMORE......


this one looks familiar  ..... :ninja:


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

View attachment 437091
And yes i said a DAILY DRIVER, EVEN IN THE RAIN!!!


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## caddypimp (Mar 16, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

NINJA said:


> this one looks familiar  ..... :ninja:


Clean


----------



## Royal Legacy (Apr 5, 2010)

TTMFT!!


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Easier to work if something breaks I've seen it both ways I like 2 banks so I ca carry ice chest or carshow setup items carpet. Mirrors and other stuff . Got kids so can't use backseat.


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

umlolo said:


> Easier to work if something breaks I've seen it both ways I like 2 banks so I ca carry ice chest or carshow setup items carpet. Mirrors and other stuff . Got kids so can't use backseat.


Agreed I like to have room to throw luggage to


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

Bump it up


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

a set up I did on my boy's 93 big body. Nothing fancy just kept it clean and simple


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Mr.Cadillac87 said:


> Bump it up


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:uffin:uffin::biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Not as clean as these show cars but this is the trunk on my daily


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

But it gets the job done


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

505transplant said:


> Not as clean as these show cars but this is the trunk on my daily


nice setup, cleaner than the one in my daily driver 95 Caprice


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

caprice on dz said:


> nice setup, cleaner than the one in my daily driver 95 Caprice
> 
> View attachment 677176


Thanks, I have cleaned it up a little more since these pics, all stainless steel braided lines and redid the wall with no holes.


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Don Pedro said:


> View attachment 627072
> View attachment 627073
> View attachment 627070


this trunk looks really familiar.. RF? haha


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

505transplant said:


> Thanks, I have cleaned it up a little more since these pics, all stainless steel braided lines and redid the wall with no holes.


This ones my first setup. Its was a quick install by a friend, I only have one ride and couldnt aford to be off the road for more than a weekend. Still needs cleaning up but I dig it. I might paint the batteries body color one day


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

caprice on dz said:


> This ones my first setup. Its was a quick install by a friend, I only have one ride and couldnt aford to be off the road for more than a weekend. Still needs cleaning up but I dig it. I might paint the batteries body color one day


I am not a fan of painting the batteries on a daily cause honestly they chip and get hot and peel and I just don't like having to pull them out of touch up all the time. But I am lazy when it comes to my fleet... as long as it works and looks half decent I am cool.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm in the process of redoing my trunk. I'll post up pics when done.


----------

